# Kaufst du gebrauchte Spiele oder verkaufst du deine Spiele?



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juni 2011)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie viele Spieler ihre Spiele wieder verkaufen und/oder gebraucht kaufen.
Denn ein Nachteil beim rein digitalen Vertrieb (bspw. per Steam) ist u.A. die fehlende Möglichkeit auf Verkauf/Gebraucht-Kauf. 
Wie seht ihr das?

Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind Kombinationen von 2 verschiedenen Skalen: 
1.: Wie oft kauft man gebraucht: Nur gebraucht - Oft gebraucht - ab und zu mal gebraucht - nur neuware
2.: Verkaufe Spiele / Verkaufe keine Spiele

Es wären zu viele Kombinationen geworden, hätte ich die zweite Skala auch feiner abgestuft. Darum wäre es schön, wenn in den Kommentaren etwas dazu geschrieben werden könnte, wie oft man Spiele verkauft. Oder ob man gerne verkaufen würde, sich das aber nicht lohnt bzw. zu umständlich ist bzw. gar nicht geht (z.B. weil die Spiele nur digital, z.b. per Steam, erworben wurden) ist.

Ich bin gespannt


----------



## RapToX (21. Juni 2011)

[x]Kaufe nur Neuware & Verkaufe keine Spiele

da ich eher ein sammler bin, verkaufe ich keins meiner spiele. zumal ich die meistens irgendwann nochmal durchspielen möchte.
gebrauchtware kommt mir auch nicht ins haus. man weiß ja nie, wie mit den datenträgern umgegangen wurde oder ob die komplette packung wie eine zigarettenfabrik stinkt. deshalb bin ich gerne bereit, etwas mehr für ein neues produkt auszugeben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Juni 2011)

alte Spiele die man bedenkenlos gebraucht kaufen kann, hallo DRM ,immer das Günstigste,Konsolenspiele generrell immer gebraucht.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Juni 2011)

[x] kaufe nur neue und verkaufe keine Spiele.

Hab mal ein Spiel von nem Freund ausgeborgt und nicht mehr zurück gegeben. Er hat gmeint, er braucht es jetzt eh nicht.  Das wars dann aber schon wieder mit gebrauchte Spiele bei mir.


----------



## facehugger (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe und verkaufe gebrauchte Games. Habe letztens in der Bucht Gothic 4 für 11€ incl. Versand geschossen... Das Teil ist wie neu Man kann also dort doch noch Schnäppchen machen.

Gruß


----------



## Johnny05 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe nur neue Spiele und verkaufe auch nicht.Vor allem Sammler-Editionen werden von Freunden und Bekannten immer wieder bestaunt wenn Sie die bei mir im Regal sehen....bestes Beipiel DNF Balls of Steel-Edition


----------



## jurawi (21. Juni 2011)

also ich kaufe meine spiele zu 90 % bei steam, somit neu. verkaufe aber auch ab und zu ein paar spiele.


----------



## byte1981 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe nur Neuware und verkaufe keine Spiele.


----------



## Leandros (21. Juni 2011)

Kaufe nur neue Spiele und Verkaufe auch keine.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (21. Juni 2011)

Früher habe ich meine Games fast immer wieder verkauft. Dann irgendwann habe ich die No-CD Cracks kennen gelernt, zumindest eine Zeit lang und habe eigentlich nur noch Mulitplayer Games gekauft. Irgendwann hat sich das No-CD Cracks auch wieder gelegt, man wird ja auch erwachsen und lernt gute Dinge zu schätzen, stimmts?^^

Mittlerweile spiele ich relativ wenig, zumindest in Anbetracht zu früheren Zeiten. Ich kaufe mir nur noch "neue", also verpackte Spiele, weil ich im Grunde ein Sammler bin. Alle meine Games befinden sich im Top Zustand. Ich warte aber lieber 2-3 Monate und kaufe mir meine  Games (PC und Xbox 360) fast immer bei Amazon.co.uk, aufgrund der schicken Preise!


----------



## acefire08 (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe ganz selten mal gebrauchte Spiele aber selbst welche verkauft habe ich noch nie.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (21. Juni 2011)

ich für meinen teil wäre froh ich könnte so manches steam game wieder verkaufen, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr spiele...
oder z.b. duke nukem: ich werde es garantiert nicht multiplayer spielen, wiel die steuerung bei mir kacke ist und es deutlich bessere alternativen gibt und den singleplayer werde ich garantiert auch nicht noch mal spielen wollen. von daher würde es schon sinn machen, könnte ich es wieder verkaufen.

auf der anderen seite habe ich schon einiges gebraucht gekauft. schönes beispiel: batman arkham asylum. absolut neuwertiges spiel, sogar die postkarten waren noch alle in super zustand drin. 
generell habe habe ich bisher bei gebrauchten spielen noch nie eines in schlechter qualität oder zerkratzter cd, oder mit stinkender hülle bekommen...

verkauft habe ich schon einiges. einfach weil ich es eben nicht mehr spielen wollte. z.b. ARMA2. bei release gekauft, schwer bereut, direkt wieder verkauft.

aber ich sammele auch spiele, allerdings bin ich schon vor langer zeit davon abgekommen _ALLES _zu sammeln. ich konzentriere mich lieber auf qualität/kult-spiele, oder welche, die mich persönlich einfach umgehauen haben  so z.b. quake 3, counter strike, battlefield 2, dawn of war dark crusade, diablo2, supreme commander, c&c red alert (1), operation flashpoint, schleichfahrt usw.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juni 2011)

Kaufe viele gebrauchte. Gerade für die Xbox. Meist bei Amazon weil ich dort auch Titel ab "18" bekomme. Die Konsolengames sind teurer und daher lohnt es sich gebrauchte zu kaufen. Finde das die PC Versionen aber schneller Preisreduzierung unterzogen werden.

Verkaufe oft Games dir man einmal gezockt hat und dann nur noch geringen Wiederspielwert haben. Sage mal sowas wie Hunted oder Fear 2. Aber so Lieblingsgames wie The Witcher oder The Witcher 2 und Oblivion und Fallout etc die behalte ich. Für die Xbox ist es Red Dead Redemption und Two Worlds 2 die mich länger fesseln und zum Stamm gehören.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juni 2011)

Kaufe nur neuware und vk keine spiele, da man iwann mal wieder bock hat ein spiel zu zocken und dan hat man es nicht mehr.


----------



## Uziflator (21. Juni 2011)

[X]Kaufe nur Neuware & Verkaufe keine Spiele 

die meisten könnte ich auch garnicht verkaufen


----------



## Schokomonster (21. Juni 2011)

Kaufe fast nur neue Spiele ausser bei Publishern die ich nicht sonderlich mag, wie zB. Ubisoft da kauf ich nur gebrauchte. Verkaufen tu ich als sammler nix.


----------



## Ahab (21. Juni 2011)

Ich kaufe nur Neuware und verkaufe keine Spiele. Die die ich habe bleiben als wachsende Sammlung erhalten. Da der größte Teil eh Steam Powered, bzw. anderweitig an einen Key gebunden ist, wäre das auch ziemlich sinnlos. ^^ Aber selbst wenn nicht würde ich sie behalten.


----------



## Flotter Geist (21. Juni 2011)

[x]_Kaufe ab und zu mal ein Spiel gebraucht & Verkaufe Spiele_


----------



## hobbinix (21. Juni 2011)

[X] _Kaufe ab und zu mal ein Spiel gebraucht & Verkaufe keine Spiele_

_kaufe v.a. spiele gebraucht, bei denen meiner meinung nach das preis-leistungs-verhältnis nicht stimmt - für ein spiel, das nur 10h dauert 50 oder 60€ auszugeben, sehe ich nicht ein_
_verkaufe hauptsächlich wegen meines sammeltriebs keine spiele^^_


----------



## Invisible_XXI (22. Juni 2011)

ein vereinfachter zwischenstand:

*16 *user kaufen gebrauchte spiele *VS* *19 *user, die nur neuware kaufen
*27 *verkaufen nichts *VS* *8 *user, die ihre spiele auch mal verkaufen

es gibt also nahezu gleich viele user die entweder nur neuware kaufen, oder auch mal gebraucht kaufen.
beim verkaufen sieht es dagegen eindeutig aus: der großteil der spieler verkauft seine spiele nicht mehr 

davon ausgeschlossen sind allerdings rein digitale titel, die man vielleicht gerne verkauft hätte, es aber nicht konnte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Juni 2011)

[x] _Kaufe nur Neuware & Verkaufe Spiele_ 
Also verkaufen tue ich aber äußerst selten, wenn ich zb eine bessere Version irgendwo nochmals erwische. Ansonsten heißt es behalten und sammeln.


----------



## Sieben (29. Juni 2011)

[X] _Kaufe ab und zu mal ein Spiel gebraucht & Verkaufe keine Spiele
_
Hallo!

Manchmal, wenn ich mit nem Kumpel zu GameStop oder änliche Verkaufsläden gehe, die auch gebrauchte Spiele verkaufen, durchstöber ich manchmal den Grabbeltisch (wo man mehr Versionen vom Ponyhof findet, als einem lieb ist) und kauf mir n Gebrauchtspiel für 1-5€ 

Letztes Spiel: Legacy of Kain - Defiance für 1€. CDs zwar bissl verkratzt aber es ließ sich installieren und lief problemlos. 1€ für 9Std Spielspaß sind in Ordnung, auch wenn das Spiel echt alt ist.

Manchmal findet man richtig gute Spiele auf dem Grabbeltisch, die es so nicht mal mehr in der Pyramide gibt. Ob nun neu oder gebraucht ist dabei egal (wenn das Spiel nicht läuft hat man sich halt n stylischen Untersetzer für die Kaffetasse für ca. 3 € gekauft  )

Verkaufen: Manchmal spiele ich auch alte Spiele gerne (z.B. mit Mod). Hab damals NES/SNES/N64/PSX/PS2-Spiele verkauft bzw. getauscht (gegen viel Schlechtere) und paar Monate später hab ich sie vermisst  Mittlerweile kaufe ich nur noch Spiele, wo ich mir ganz sicher bin, dass es kein Fehlkauf ist, auch wenn ich sie vielleicht alle 2 Jahre erneut durchspiele (oder auch nach 30 Minuten wieder deinstalliere, weil ich mich plötzlich wieder an alles erinnere und das Spiel langweilig wird ).

Zudem bin ich kein "Händler"-Typ. Hab kein E-bay Account noch sowas in die Richtung und auf Feilschen hab ich einfach keinen Bock bzw. kann ich garnicht


----------



## DarkMo (29. Juni 2011)

ich kauf nur neu un das nur gut überlegt. nie zum release, immer erst user meinungen hören und dann entscheiden. ausserdem hab ich ein scharf abgegrenztes liebhaberfeld, so dass ich ned alles sinnfrei kaufen "muss" ^^ im jahr kommen so vllt 2 3 spiele zusammen, wenn überhaupt. meistens mp spiele, die somit jahrelangen spielspaß bieten. sp geht mir am pops vorbei, für die paar stunden geb ich meine kohle ned aus >< und was ich an solchen perlen schlussendlich in meine wohnung gelassen hab, verkauf ich natürlich nich mehr. wieviel freude bereitet es mir, mal die alten schätze zu durchwühlen. un plötzlich hat man wieder lust, ein game anno 99 rauszusuchen, oder halt frühe 2000er. wieder installieren, und nochmals spaß haben


----------



## avanar (2. Juli 2011)

ich vergleiche immer preise. neu ist natürlich toll... mag dieses erste auspacken und den "frischen" duft XD ... bzw wenn man gleich zu beginn zocken kann... aber insgesamt versuche ich immer zu sparen von daher ist gebruacht natürlich lukrativ...


----------



## DarthLAX (24. Juli 2011)

ab und zu kauf ich mal gebraucht (wenn es das spiel z.B. neu nicht mehr gibt oder nen freund es sowieso nur anderweitig verkaufen würde und es mir dann halt sehr billig gibt)

verkaufen tu ich sellten bis kaum (spiele die mir absolut nicht gefallen vll, aber der rest? - nein, stelle mir lieber die box in den schrank 

mfg LAX


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. Juli 2011)

[x]Kaufe nur neu und verkaufe auch Spiele 

Manschmal gebe ich bei einen Ebay verkauf(zb. Graka) ein Game mit zu , was mir nicht so gefallen hat oder abgelutscht ist (FallOut3 oder Bioshock waren die Letzten)


----------



## orca113 (25. Juli 2011)

Habe gerade wieder bei Gebraucht zugeschlagen: Dead Space 2 für die Xbox gekauft.


----------



## Benne74 (25. Juli 2011)

Kaufe auch ab und an mal gebrauchte Spiele. Gerade bei älteren Titeln will ich nicht zu  viel bezahlen.
Vor 2 Wochen z.B. Icewind Dale die komplette Saga für 4,90 ergattert (war auf dem Nostalgie Trip).

Als Quellen dienen mir sowohl Amazon wie auch Ebay oder Videotheken. Auf einem Flohmarkt bin ich auch schon einmal fündig geworden. Ich gucke aber nicht gezielt nach gebrauchten Spielen. Sie laufen mir sozusagen meistens über den Weg...

Verkauft habe ich auch schon einmal. Hauptsächlich über Ebay, Amazon oder momox. Könnte wahrscheinlich mehr verkaufen aber der verflixte Sammeltrieb...


----------

